# Contador regresivo



## brabbit (Nov 7, 2006)

Bueno estoy empezando en esto de los sistemas digitales...en la escuela fue muy superficial la enseñanza, bueno tengo que realizar un proyecto final.

El proyecto consiste en hacer un contador en reversa pero utilizando un restador, quiero hacer algo asi como lo que hacen los hornos de microondas, introducir un tiempo inicial, empezar a restar de 1 en 1 cada segundo y cuando llega a cero emitir una señal...he buscado y creo que ya existen CI que hacen la funcion de contador, pero pues es necesario utilizar el restador para mi proyecto...[se puso exigente el maestro]

Resumiendo:
1.- Utilizar como base restador
2.- Introducir tiempo inicial, puede ser por medio de un boton que cada vez que se apriete aumente el tiempo en 15 unidades
3.- Oprimir otro boton para iniciar el conteo regresivo
4.- Restar 1 unidad cada segundo al valor inicial
5.- Emitir una señal cuando el contador sea 0

Espero que me puedan ayudar  es algo urgente...


----------



## Apollo (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola brabbit:

Este es un tipo de restador, la entrada de reloj debe ser quitada para que puedas poner un divisor de frecuencia de 1hz.

Esto sólo es para un dígito, hay que poner uno más para dar los segundos. y otros dos si quieres los minutos.

La alarma la puedes hacer con un 555, debes colocar compuertas para detectar cuando todos los dígitos estén en cero.

El circuito para ingresar el tiempo también es solamente con compuertas? o podrías utilizar sumadores, por ejemplo.

Espero y te sirva la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## brabbit (Nov 8, 2006)

Bueno gracias por tu respuesta...pero con que programa o como le hago para ver ese archivo?? Voy a verlo espero que no sea muy complicado hacerlo...Aunque no se si pudieras, o mejor dicho alguien en este foro pudiera darme alguna idea de algun proyecto para mi escuela donde el componente principal sea el restador...a mi se me ocurrio el contador descendente, pero quiza alguien sepa de alguno que este bueno y facil de armar...bueno espero alguna respuesta y gracias Apollo


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 8, 2006)

circuitmaker2000


----------



## Apollo (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Pues creo que el circuito más fácil para implemetar el contador es algo com el tuyo, no en muy difícil, pero lo que si es un poco más complicado es el ingreso de los número mediante la suma.

Como bien dice nemesaiko el programa es el Circuit Maker 2000.


----------



## brabbit (Nov 10, 2006)

OK...gracias por su ayuda...pero ahora me gustaria saber si no conocen algun circuito interesante y sencillo donde se pueda aplicar un restador...


----------



## robelectronico (Nov 19, 2006)

Hola sabe no entiendo bien que es lo que pides en el circuito pero conosco un circuito integrado donde tu le ingresa una señal de reloj y te cuenta ascendente o decendente es elk circuito integrado 74 LS 191 la configuracion la puedes encontar en internet , este CI te puede ayudar en algo como te dije no se que es lo que quieres en ese circuito por eso no te ayudo en mas


----------

